# Grandia II Review (Ubi Soft)



## McMurphy (Feb 4, 2006)

The story of Grandia II begins when Ryudo, a roaming 17 year old Geohound (aka: mercenary) agrees to deliver the local Songstress of Carbo to a mysterious ceremony.  Her name is Elena, and the Church of Granas, which is more than similar to Catholicism, is not a favorite of Ryudo.  Religion in general isn’t, but this Church was willing to plop down enough gold coins to persuade the nomad.  As any rpg fan can already surmise, the trip to the ceremony isn’t going to go well, nor is it going to end there.  The religious exercise, meant to keep The Darkness from rising, fails, and Elena becomes invaded by a piece of Valmar.

The creation story of the world of Grandia begins with a legendary “Battle of Good and Evil” where the God of Light crossed swords with Valmar, the God of Darkness.  The customary version of the war is challenged as Ryudo, Elena, and their friends become more and more engrossed in the global threat of Valmar’s possible resurrection.  Whatever is amiss, Ryudo has the sneaking suspicious that The Church knows more than it is telling.

Along their journey, Ryudo and Elena have a few friends join their party, but not necessarily all at the same time.  Skye, an unplayable aid, is with Ryudo from the start of the story and is the voice of reason that this arrogant Geohound needs.  There are also Roan (a thirteen year old boy) Tio (an android of sorts), Mareg (a giant man-beast), and Millenia (the demon possessing Elena). 

Does the set-up sound similar to pretty much every epic, turn-based rpg out there?  The story isn’t the only thing not blazing any new trails.  Keeping true to the formula, there is a love triangle involved, although, to be fair, the conclusion is a little different than Ryudo simply choosing one of the girls.  Another feature that mimes the competition is the character leveling.  There is some choice as to how a player wishes to level-up a character through Skills and Magic Eggs, but most abilities will be unmasked by the end of the game.  As mentioned before, the battle system is turned based.  The graphics are very aged in comparison to other Playstation 2 games on the market...easily the most dated on the system.

By reading only the above, many potential players may skip Grandia II for Playstation 2 because they have already “been there, done that,” and they would be completely correct.  But Grandia II, which is essentially unrelated to the original Grandia, is a historic game that has jumped more consoles than most other games ever will.    

First of all, the game was not born on the Playstation 2.  A person would have to look way back to its Japanese only debut on the Sega Saturn system.  It made it onto Western shores with the Dreamcast system in 2000 before finally resting currently on both PC and Playstation 2.  With the original release date in mind, the graphics comparison is more aptly put against Final Fantasy VII on the original Playstation.  In that case, Grandia II out performs the competition because the game is truly in 3D instead of relying on a 3D character walking through pre-rendered scenes as in the other said game.  In a very lovely compliment to the 3D animation, the avatars that are attached above the dialog windows are well drawn anime pictures that change depending on how the speaking character feels.  

Speaking of dialog, a percentage of it is actually voiced.  Not a whole lot—not nearly as much as Dragon Quest VIII (2005)—but enough to sprinkle the conversations with voices.  It is in the voice casting where Grandia II really outshines other games, new and old.  Look at the following list of who did the main characters of the game:

*Ryudo*: _Cam Clarke_, who also voiced Leonardo in “The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles” and He-Man/Prince Adam in the 2002 version of “Masters of the Universe.”  

*Elena*: _Jennifer Hale_, who also voiced Elektra in the Cowboy Bebop movie and Mary Jane in the “Spider-Man Unlimited” cartoon series.

*Millenia*: _Jodi Benson_, who also voiced Ariel in The Little Mermaid and Barbie in Toy Story 2.

*Mareg*: _Peter Lurie_, who also voiced Sabertooth in X-Men Legends and additional voices in the “Wolf’s Rain” anime series.

*Roan*: _B.J. Ward_, who also voiced Scarlett in the “G.I. Joe” cartoon and Hagar the Witch in the 1984 Voltron television series.    

*Tio*: _Kim Mai Guest_, who also voiced Subaru in the “.hack//SIGN” anime.

*Skye*: _Paul Eiding_, who also voiced Perceptor in the 1984 Transformers movie and additional voices in Shrek 2.
_*
[All voice acting information found on www.voicechasers.com]*_

Voice acting and 3D animation were not the only things that Grandia II was ahead of the competition in.  The battle system, involving a 3D battle field/zone instead of the traditional set-up of all the adventures in one line and all the enemies in another line, placed far more strategy to the random battles than simply waiting for one’s turn.  The game even gives players the option of the computer manning the rest of the team for quick battling.

There are a few issues in the game that may annoy players regardless of the time period in which they were first introduced to it.  For one, the lack of hidden items in rooms.  Search up and down in a villager's hut or within the cabinets of a hotel room, a player isn’t going to find anything.  Instead, he/she will have to be content with talking to random people who will only tell you either irrelevant back story or details that you already know.  Secondly, most of the game is too easy due to frequent save points that allow free, full party recovery.  The game only becomes somewhat difficult towards the very end of the storyline.    

While Grandia II is not suggested for rpg fans who are looking for new types of gameplay on a modern level, it is recommended for the die hard fans out there who would like to experience a milestone in modern rpg video gaming.  This game is the bridge between yesterday’s role playing games and the newest releases.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 4, 2006)

*Thanks for the review McMurphy, you know I love my Grandia.*


----------



## McMurphy (Feb 5, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *Thanks for the review McMurphy, you know I love my Grandia.*


Yes, even me, the ever-clueless one of this forum, is starting catch wind of your love for Grandia.  I don't know if you have played the sequel, but I would recommend it. When bills are finally paid off and I still feel some change clinking around in my pockets, I am going to buy the first playstation game from ebay. 

The third game also looks promising. 

I hope they do as well in the voice selecting as the sequel because, I mean, The Little Mermaid??? I would have thought that her asking price would have been out of range for the game.


----------



## kyektulu (Feb 5, 2006)

*I have only played Grandia 2 once, and that wasnt for long.

 It is on my endless list of 'going to buy one day' games...

 Yet after reading your review im definetly going to buy it soon! *


----------

